
The Space Shuttle and the Horse's Rear End - shawndumas
http://www.astrodigital.org/space/stshorse.html
======
Piskvorrr
And now for something completely different:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_track_gauges](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_track_gauges)

In other words, that's very similar to "1920x1080 is the natural screen size
because it's most frequent." 1435 mm gauge becoming prevalent is not given by
its inherent superiority, just a ex-post-facto observation.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
On the other hand, actual facts:
[http://www.snopes.com/history/american/gauge.asp](http://www.snopes.com/history/american/gauge.asp)

